# Baroness Warsi



## starfish2000 (May 27, 2012)

Isnt her expenses thing just her being dobbed in by an Asian doctor cos she spoke out over muslim gangs grooming girls in the North and Midlands?

Its a bit funny how she does a big critique of the Muslim community in the Standard one evening and then a shady bit of fiddling comes out???.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2012)

Less funny how, despite being a failed Commons candidate, she gets given a peerage and then appears on every media outlet going, spouting coalition bollocks.


----------



## starfish2000 (May 27, 2012)

I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2012)

No..her expenses thing was about her fiddling it, not about someone who mentions it.  She's a Cabinet Minister, after all.


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> i wonder if her own will turn on her?


 
Her own meaning British people of Asian/Muslim extraction, or the Tories?


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2012)

Tory civil war.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

stavros said:


> Her own meaning British people of Asian/Muslim extraction, or the Tories?


 
She's already cunted off a lot of shire Tories and their MPs, so there's probably a fair mixture of low-grade Tories of all extractions who'd like to see her drowned in slurry.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

Santino said:


> Tory civil war.


 
Fucking 'ave it!!!


----------



## nastybobby (May 27, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


 
Don't think she was particularly popular in some parts of the country in the first place.


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2012)

Observer said:
			
		

> Warsi had reported the letting of her flat in the register of ministers' interests and it had also been declared to the Cabinet Office along with HM Revenue and Customs.
> But she failed to include it on the register of lords' interests when the rent received exceeded the £500 threshold at which peers are required to declare sources of income.


is there any actual substance to this or is it just a bit of tory infighting?


----------



## binka (May 27, 2012)

what is so complicated about the register of members interests? is this just incompetence? because it really doesnt sound that difficult to me yet every few months theres a guarantee that someone new has had an 'oversight'


----------



## youngian (May 27, 2012)

This is a bit reminscent of Thick of It's Hugh Abbot and Notting Hill Gate gate-


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2012)

binka said:


> what is so complicated about the register of members interests? is this just incompetence? because it really doesnt sound that difficult to me yet every few months theres a guarantee that someone new has had an 'oversight'


 
sure, but being caught out for 'forgetting' to mention x at all strikes me as a bit different from mentioning x _here_ and _here_ but not _here. _


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2012)

There're two separate things here. 

1. Not mentioning a flat she owned. 

2.  Claiming £165 per day for accommodation while staying rent free in a mate's house.


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2012)

hmm.  listening to the Westminster Hour it appears she also stayed for a bit with someone else who was a tenant (& tory activist) and claimed an allowance which she paid him but didn't pay to the landlord (another tory activist with an axe to grind).  I'm finding it hard to be interested tbh.


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2012)

Santino said:


> There're two separate things here.
> 
> 1. Not mentioning a flat she owned.


mentioned here and here but not here.  Not so much a smoking gun as a smoking haddock.



> 2. Claiming £165 per day for accommodation while staying rent free in a mate's house.


 
see my last post.

tory infighting.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 27, 2012)

Maybe she's a crook with enemies, and it has nothing to do with them Asians wanting to defend the muslamic rape gangs. Just a thought.


----------



## bignose1 (May 27, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fucking 'ave it!!!


Civil warsi !!


----------



## bignose1 (May 27, 2012)

My colleague at work forgot he wasnt supposed to send out his xmas cards via the franking machine...still got sacked..ffs shes a fookin crook and she knows it..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> Isnt her expenses thing just her being dobbed in by an Asian doctor cos she spoke out over muslim gangs grooming girls in the North and Midlands?
> 
> Its a bit funny how she does a big critique of the Muslim community in the Standard one evening and then a shady bit of fiddling comes out???.


 
That may be the foreground but the background is the right of the party have been trying to get her out for nearly a year now. This is just the most convincing push yet...


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Maybe she's a crook with enemies, and it has nothing to do with them Asians wanting to defend the muslamic rape gangs. Just a thought.


she's a tory.   they're all crooks, by definition. 

One positive from this apparent nonstory, apart from the (always welcome) tory backstabbing, is that it refreshes the revulsion about sleaze just as that thief and liar Laws is about to make a comeback.


----------



## IC3D (May 27, 2012)

nastybobby said:


> Don't think she was particularly popular in some parts of the country in the first place.



Its encouraging that Muslim fundamentalists are engaging with the British political process such as egging Tories though


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 27, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


 
Tories are racist shitbags. Of course they'll turn on her.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2012)

Santino said:


> There're two separate things here.
> 
> 1. Not mentioning a flat she owned.
> 
> 2. Claiming £165 per day for accommodation while staying rent free in a mate's house.


 
There's no way you can do that and not know you're doing it.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2012)

I thought she was the 'muslim' face of the tories.


----------



## Roonster (May 27, 2012)

This is a qualified solicitor who claimed £185 per night for hotels she did not stay in.. now she tries to come over like she's a bit thick and was not clued up regarding claiming allowances .. yeah right!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2012)

£185 a fucking night?


----------



## captainmission (May 27, 2012)

Tbh i could believe she's just a bit thick. I mean have you heard the woman speak?


----------



## Deareg (May 27, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


I don't see where the bravery comes into it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 27, 2012)

No shortage of thick crooks.


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Tories are racist shitbags. Of course they'll turn on her.


 
All of them? Really?


----------



## maldwyn (May 27, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> £185 a fucking night?


£300 a day for just showing up for a spot of lunch and a snooze.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> No..her expenses thing was about her fiddling it, not about someone who mentions it. She's a Cabinet Minister, after all.


 
She is in the Cabinet, but noone appears to know what she actually does (though this isnt necessarily a handicap as far as I can see, as noone seems to know why she got a peerage either).  In fact her main role seems to be to annoy the 1922 Committee.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> All of them? Really?


 
Sure, and kiddy-fiddlers too. They beat it into them at public school I believe.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2012)

Grauniad:


> She said that while she was being put up by Khan she made an "appropriate financial payment" equivalent to what she would have paid if she had stayed in a hotel – which is what she mostly did when in London after becoming a peer in 2007 and before moving into her Wembley flat in March 2008.
> Warsi's story was corroborated by Khan, who issued a statement saying she paid him when she stayed to compensate for the inconvenience caused and the additional costs he incurred.


Those 'appropriate financial payments' sound like the convenient, non-existent sort (wonder if they were on Khan's income tax return?).  Also 'compensating for inconvenience' is an intereting phrase - AKA subletting?


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2012)

captainmission said:


> Tbh i could believe she's just a bit thick. I mean have you heard the woman speak?


 
I always thought she came over as being rather articulate and educated, she just thought she could get away with it that's all, it's not being thick. 

She's a weird one, trying to get along in a very white and Christian(you could say secular but I find many Tories are God botherers) man's world, while being an Asian female Muslim.


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2012)

zenie said:


> I always thought she came over as being rather articulate and educated, she just thought she could get away with it that's all, it's not being thick.
> 
> She's a weird one, trying to get along in a very white and Christian(you could say secular but I find many Tories are God botherers) man's world, while being an Asian female Muslim.


Yes, given that she's a Tory - and a politician - I think she's vile and on message. However she's certainly not thick.  At least as effective as the rest of the cabinet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

I see that Baroness Warsi has been suspended from Twitter.


----------



## rover07 (May 28, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> Isnt her expenses thing just her being dobbed in by an Asian doctor cos she spoke out over muslim gangs grooming girls in the North and Midlands?
> 
> Its a bit funny how she does a big critique of the Muslim community in the Standard one evening and then a shady bit of fiddling comes out???.



Yeah that's right.

Of course, its all because of multiculturalism, which is oppressing the white working class...

 (or something like that)


----------



## bignose1 (May 28, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Its encouraging that Muslim fundamentalists are engaging with the British political process such as egging Tories though


 Muslim Eggstremists.....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> Muslim Eggstremists.....


I wonder of those eggs were halal.


----------



## articul8 (May 28, 2012)

Why did special branch tell her it wasn't safe to live in Wembley?  (I know it's home to seditious lefties  but seriously - wtf? )


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

captainmission said:


> Tbh i could believe she's just a bit thick. I mean have you heard the woman speak?


 
Which accent? Warsi is a "social chameleon" who changes her accent according to who she's addressing with pretty much the same fluidity that Tony Blair did.


----------



## captainmission (May 28, 2012)

zenie said:


> I always thought she came over as being rather articulate and educated, she just thought she could get away with it that's all, it's not being thick.


 
I've seen her struggle in several interview. She often seems to base her argument around a kind of folksy, emotional enthusiasm which can be a bit cringe worthy. When challanged or asked for specifics she falls back on repeating the same phrase over and over. I suppose all politicians do this, she just seems particularly awkward and clumsy when doing so. 

Thick was more of a glib, but she is a pretty awful orator.


----------



## smokedout (May 28, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


 
of course not - it was naked opportunism

she knows that pc liberals and choudhary groupies hate her - it was a law and order appeal to the conservative muslim right plus a chance to show the tory rank and file that she's prepared to turn on her own


----------



## SaskiaJayne (May 28, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> Isnt her expenses thing just her being dobbed in by an Asian doctor cos she spoke out over muslim gangs grooming girls in the North and Midlands?
> 
> Its a bit funny how she does a big critique of the Muslim community in the Standard one evening and then a shady bit of fiddling comes out???.


I think he dobbed her in because he got the hump about the way she moaned about him drinking wine & eating non Halal meat in his own fuckin home after giving her free board & lodging. Tbf, I think I would have done the same.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (May 28, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see  that Baroness Warsi has been suspended from Twitter.


Probably 'cos they'd have too much cleaning up to do after the shit storm


----------



## KeeperofDragons (May 28, 2012)

I'm not surprised, she's a complete opportunist - real media tart.  Some dirt was always going to come to the surface - couldn't happen to a nicer "bounty"


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

I think Baroness Warsi is a delight. She has a loovlay workinG clASS meedlund acsunt.

It is surprising how hard it is to type while holding your nose.


----------



## elbows (May 28, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think Baroness Warsi is a delight. She has a loovlay workinG clASS meedlund acsunt.
> 
> It is surprising how hard it is to type while holding your nose.


 
Its a Yorkshire accent. And her gender, religion and relatively young age don't really seem to dilute the impression of her being a typical yorkshire tory.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2012)

elbows said:


> Its a Yorkshire accent. And her gender, religion and relatively young age don't really seem to dilute the impression of her being a typical yorkshire tory.


Well it's north of Luton.


----------



## elbows (May 28, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well it's north of Luton.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 28, 2012)

Lot of tories are pissed off with her because they think she is partly repsonsibly for the tory's recent poll drubbings and general shit media managment, omnishambles etc. I'm sure her ethnicity and gender will add to their rancour.

Part of the ongoing war between the tory trad right and the cameron gang.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 28, 2012)

She's a massive twat and watching her spil out the shite today about how privileged she is to be a peer and all that is sickening to the core frankly.


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

starfish2000 said:


> I dont like her politics but i thought she was very brave to speak out on the grooming issue. i wonder if her own will turn on her?


That's most magnanimous of you. These outrages have been known about across the north for at least fifteen years. It's strange how the political class only recently discovered what was going on though, especially those from the same neck of the woods - stranger still when we recall that Labour MP, Anne Cryer, had repeatedly raised the whole disgusting issue for years on end.

The racist scum responsible for the systematic rape of these children - almost all men of Pakistani origin, whereas their victims were exclusively white - are as contemptible as those members of the police, social services and the CPS, whose horribly twisted mindset dictated they do nothing to protect these vulnerable kids, lest they be seen as being racially insensitive. What spineless scum. What a national scandal.


----------



## Nylock (May 29, 2012)




----------



## likesfish (May 29, 2012)

Isnt part of the problem members of the house of lords only get expenses?
 Fine if your rich as in the old days bit shit if you are expected to work hence the turning a blind eye to fiddaling expenses of working peers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2012)

£275 a day just for turning up is hardly border line poverty...

The issue here is lords reform, even when MPs do this crap there's a chance to get rid of them at the next election. How do we remove Warsi etc for wrongdoing?


----------



## maldwyn (May 29, 2012)

Was her 'ennoblement'  a rather sneaky way of Tory central office supplementing her salary?


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Was her 'ennoblement'  a rather sneaky way of Tory central office supplementing her salary?


more likely they didn't wanna risk her fighting for as commons seat and losing that fight


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Purger said:


> That's most magnanimous of you. These outrages have been known about across the north for at least fifteen years. It's strange how the political class only recently discovered what was going on though, especially those from the same neck of the woods - stranger still when we recall that Labour MP, Anne Cryer, had repeatedly raised the whole disgusting issue for years on end.
> 
> The racist scum responsible for the systematic rape of these children - almost all men of Pakistani origin, whereas their victims were exclusively white - are as contemptible as those members of the police, social services and the CPS, whose horribly twisted mindset dictated they do nothing to protect these vulnerable kids, lest they be seen as being racially insensitive. What spineless scum. What a national scandal.


 
So it's all about the criminal justice system turning a blind eye to grooming gangs because of racial sensitivities?
How does that explain the fact that the criminal justice system also does fuck-all when it's white-on-white, white-on-black, black-on-white or any other combination, then, or doesn't it matter to you when it isn't Asians abusing whites?

You can try to make this a race issue as much as you like. The facts will always be there for anyone who cares to read them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Streathamite said:


> more likely they didn't wanna risk her fighting for as commons seat and losing that fight


 
Or that, given her work for the party, they'd have felt obliged to offer her the next safe seat, in front of some of their other "special advisers" and other wonk twats.


----------



## Streathamite (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or that, given her work for the party, they'd have felt obliged to offer her the next safe seat, in front of some of their other "special advisers" and other wonk twats.


yes, that's equally probable, with the rider that the safest of all tory seats are in areas that are overwhelmingly white, leafy, middle class places where the local tories can be a tad bigotted


----------



## articul8 (May 29, 2012)

yes, an aquitance from my last job got selected for a winnable Yorkshire seat and she was from Kent and had her son Rupert and his mates out canvassing for her.  She lost!  And joined UKIP instead!


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2012)

They stood her in the 2005 election and the tory share of the vote declined.

She also got in trouble for homophobic campaign literature:

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2007/07/11/homophobic-leaflet-used-again-by-tory-candidate/




> Ms Warsi’s leaflets, reportedly redistributed by Mr Scott, read:
> “Labour has scrapped Section 28, which was introduced by the Conservatives to stop schools promoting alternative sexual lifestyles such as homosexuality to children as young as seven years old.
> “Labour reduced the age of consent for homosexuality from 18 to 16, allowing schoolchildren to be propositioned for homosexual relationships.”
> In 2005 these leaflets were aimed at the Muslim voters in the constituency.
> Other campaign literature, targeted at white areas, had a strong anti-immigration theme.


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> So it's all about the criminal justice system turning a blind eye to grooming gangs because of racial sensitivities?
> How does that explain the fact that the criminal justice system also does fuck-all when it's white-on-white, white-on-black, black-on-white or any other combination, then, or doesn't it matter to you when it isn't Asians abusing whites?
> 
> You can try to make this a race issue as much as you like. The facts will always be there for anyone who cares to read them.


I realize that limp dick liberals like you are always going to be shoveling shit uphill on issues like this, but try and man up just a bit – we’re talking about the most appalling violation of vulnerable children here. They make up less than 1.5% of the population, yet almost all of those convicted so far - and there are on - going investigations taking place all over the north and midlands - are of Pakistani heritage. It’s a massively disproportionate number, Why?

Of course, all manner of one-time advocates for the wonders of multiculturalism have come out to tell us that it’s a race thing. These include Jack Straw, Trevor Phillips, Anne Cryer and Simon Danczuk, one of the local MP's. (The latter seems to have had his opinion confirmed after being told by some of those under suspicion of committing these offences, that the child victims were effectively worthless). So too the CPS guy who brought the case against these animals, Nazir Afzal. Even some ‘community’ leaders and god squad merchants from the mosques have also admitted as much.

I realise the spectacle of fellow limp dicks breaking ranks must be difficult for you to stomach, but try to be phlegmatic about it - after all, you always knew the whole multicultural experiment was destined to be first disowned, and then to come crashing down, didn’t you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Oh look, some sad wanker thinks that if he bolds his posts and uses a larger font, the contents become more meaningful. 



Purger said:


> I realize that limp dick liberals like you are always going to be shoveling shit uphill on issues like this, but try and man up just a bit – we’re talking about the most appalling violation of vulnerable children here. They make up less than 1.5% of the population, yet almost all of those convicted so far - and there are on - going investigations taking place all over the north and midlands - are of Pakistani heritage. It’s a massively disproportionate number, Why?


 
I'd have thought that was fairly obvious - for the same reason priests and social workers have historically done it - circumstances create opportunities.



> Of course, all manner of one-time advocates for the wonders of multiculturalism have come out to tell us that it’s a race thing. These include Jack Straw, Trevor Phillips, Anne Cryer and Simon Danczuk, one of the local MP's. (The latter seems to have had his opinion confirmed after being told by some of those under suspicion of committing these offences, that the child victims were effectively worthless). So too the CPS guy who brought the case against these animals, Nazir Afzal. Even some ‘community’ leaders and god squad merchants from the mosques have also admitted as much.


 
So, you're assuming I'm an advocate of the dubious delights of government "multiculturalism", solely on the strength of asking you a question.
You accuse me of having a limp dick, fair enough. I'll *state* that you have got a limp mind. People like you, who construct their arguments to suit their prejudices and assumptions, always have limp minds.



> I realise the spectacle of fellow limp dicks breaking ranks must be difficult for you to stomach, but try to be phlegmatic about it - after all, you always knew the whole multicultural experiment was destined to be first disowned, and then to come crashing down, didn’t you?


 
If you think I'm allied to the likes of "Sir" Trevor Philips or the Demon Headmaster, disabuse yourself. Do a search on my username to cross reference posts on them.
Of course, you won't, because that'd mean having to eat some crow.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2012)

This isn't that bloke _again_ is it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This isn't that bloke _again_ is it?


 
You mean the one you've banned a couple of times now, or the one who's been banned about half a dozen times in the last 10 years?

Probably the former, as he spells and punctuates a lot better than the latter.


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean the one you've banned a couple of times now, or the one who's been banned about half a dozen times in the last 10 years?
> 
> Probably the former, as he spells and punctuates a lot better than the latter.


Squalid apologia in defence of the indefensible, then libel, what's next?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 29, 2012)

Look, can't you just fuck off or something?  There's already a thread about the grooming, why don't you go post on there.

On second thought, don't post there.  You clearly don't have enough brain cells to cope with intelligent debate.  

IF ONLY WE SENT ALL THOSE BROWN PEOPLE BACK.  WE'D NEVER HAVE PEDOPHILIA THEN.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Purger said:


> Squalid apologia in defence of the indefensible, then slander, what's next?


 
Elucidate the "squalid apologia", and then the "slander", please. 
Obviously, if you do so, you'll be stuck on the problem that you're chatting shit, but please don't let that stop you.

Thanks awfully.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Look, can't you just fuck off or something? There's already a thread about the grooming, why don't you go post on there.


 
It couldn't be because the _nudnik_ would get torn to shreds, could it?


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Elucidate the "squalid apologia", and then the "slander", please.
> Obviously, if you do so, you'll be stuck on the problem that you're chatting shit, but please don't let that stop you.
> 
> Thanks awfully.


He's changed my post again.  Isn't that against data protection and shit.


----------



## Purger (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> It couldn't be because the _nudnik_ would get torn to shreds, could it?


Whats this then the Conference over here?  That 'll be why you hang out here with the screeching hysteric who just posted before you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Purger said:


> He's changed my post again. Isn't that against data protection and shit.


 
No.
Oh, and you realise the moderators can check the post logs, and will be able to see that it's *you* who edited your post?

No, you didn't know that? Oh dear! Who's a silly little shit-stirrer, then? YOU!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

Purger said:


> Whats this then the Conference over here? That 'll be why you hang out here with the screeching hysteric who just posted before you?


 
Hmmm, no good at debate, and not very good at insults, either. Still, I expect *someone* loves you.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 29, 2012)

I've never been called a screeching hysteric before.  First time for everything.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 29, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean the one you've banned a couple of times now, or the one who's been banned about half a dozen times in the last 10 years?
> 
> Probably the former, as he spells and punctuates a lot better than the latter.


You know what, it's mostly only of academic interest anyway, in blatant trolling situations. The only immediate effect is changing how the "reason" field gets filled in on the banning form.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2012)

Warsi and Shirley Williams both seem to have an almost permanent seat on Question Time, where they can be guaranteed to parrot the "this terrible economic mess we inherited from the previous government" line every time they're consulted with the almighty fuck-up the coalition are making of everything.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 29, 2012)

stavros said:


> Warsi and Shirley Williams both seem to have an almost permanent seat on Question Time, where they can be guaranteed to parrot the "this terrible economic mess we inherited from the previous government" line every time they're consulted with the almighty fuck-up the coalition are making of everything.


 
TBF though, every time they do that they show themselves up as idiots to anyone who isn't an idiot themselves.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2012)

I'm not sure why the Tories always put Warsi up for QT though. Are they trying a little too hard to say "We're not all stuffy Southern posh white men"?


----------



## little_legs (Jun 4, 2012)

Rupert's Recipes

you could not make it up


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18325382
In deeper doo doo


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2012)

Baroness Warsi - She does not do the things she should!
(sung to the tune of Isobel Goudie by the Sensational Alex Harvey Band).


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18325382


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 4, 2012)

Phwoar and that.

*runs*


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Countdown to an exit ...


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 4, 2012)

*steve richards* ‏@*steverichards14* 
Cameron needs to control the fate of Hunt. He's happy to let others decide on Warsi. The contrast is so unsubtle all 3 are in more trouble.
Retweeted by *loveandgarbage*
 *   Expand   * 

 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite*


----------



## Zabo (Jun 4, 2012)

Santino said:


> Tory civil war.


 
Very prescient. It's being said that the Tory Story in the Telegraph was leaked by a Tory M.P.


----------



## elbows (Jun 4, 2012)

Even if she survives the investigations it seems quite likely Cameron will move her in a reshuffle, many tories want/need a different chair for the tough times ahead.

Not that I know when Cameron is actually going to do his reshuffle, keep hearing little bits about it but when? I would think that they'd like to keep Hunt in his current role till the olympics are over, but can they wait that long? They look like they want to relaunch in some way, to try to seize the initiative and stop that sinking feeling, and they got some u-turns out of the way last week so they should probably get on with the rest of it without too much delay.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

Warsi gets investigated while Hunt is let off the hook. Anyone else detect double standards?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 5, 2012)

she had a pop at some veterans the other week too at a garden party at the palace saying that if they hadnt joined up they would have just ended up as criminals.. so this recent news has made a few of my mates smile for sure.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

Pingu said:


> she had a pop at some veterans the other week too at a garden party at the palace saying that if they hadnt joined up they would have just ended up as criminals.. so this recent news has made a few of my mates smile for sure.


She said that? Bloody hell.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Warsi gets investigated while Hunt is let off the hook. Anyone else detect double standards?


 
Warsi's wrongdoing is a lot easier to prove, plus of course its not as if Cameron is personally involved in what Warsi is alleged to have done.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Warsi's wrongdoing is a lot easier to prove, plus of course its not as if Cameron is personally involved in what Warsi is alleged to have done.


That's interesting because Iain Martin of the Torygraph was a little puzzled and so was Brillo.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> That's interesting because Iain Martin of the Torygraph was a little puzzled and so was Brillo.


 
It might be double standards, but its also very possible that all Hunt did was what he was told to do by Cameron.  What Warsi did is something that is rather more easy to prove as misconduct, or at least harder to cover up.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> It might be double standards, but its also very possible that all Hunt did was what he was told to do by Cameron. What Warsi did is something that is rather more easy to prove as misconduct, or at least harder to cover up.


In which case, Hunt should also be investigated. The "I vass only folloving orders" spiel isn't going to convince. Sorry.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> In which case, Hunt should also be investigated. The "I vass only folloving orders" spiel isn't going to convince. Sorry.


 
Actually this is one of the few cases where "only following orders" would work - its the PM who is the both the ultimate arbiter of whether or not to start an investigation, and whether or not someone has breached the code.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> Actually this is one of the few cases where "only following orders" would work - its the PM who is the both the ultimate arbiter of whether or not to start an investigation, and whether or not someone has breached the code.


 
That's all well and good but there is a strong odour of double standards here and I get the feeling that you're making excuses for Hunt and, ultimately, for Cameron.

From the Telegraph



> If Lady Warsi warrants investigation by Sir Alex, surely Mr Hunt does too. It is hard to avoid the suspicion that purely political considerations are guiding the Prime Minister’s actions here. He needs Mr Hunt to stay where he is because his own close relationship with senior News Corp figures would otherwise come under even greater scrutiny. As for Lady Warsi, she seems to be deemed dispensable by Downing Street. She has also been subjected to a distasteful whispering campaign about her abilities by some Tory MPs. This could prove counter-productive. In the words of our own correspondent in Islamabad, she is a “heroine” to many in Pakistan because she has shown how far a talented woman can advance in the political world. More importantly, she has also provided an important link to a government that is in danger of turning its back on the West.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/9311497/The-Baroness-and-a-case-of-double-standards.html


 
The Graun's take




> The support for Hunt among leading Tories is as revealing as Warsi's lack of it. Just as special advisers promote their ministers' agenda, ministers promote that of their prime minister: so there is logic in Cameron's anxiety about dropping as minister who in being pro-Murdoch, was merely doing No 10's bidding.
> In contrast, Warsi goes against the grain of the Conservative party. There are two connected factors behind this: one about race and the other about ideology. Cameron's support for homosexual marriage has awarded him the epithet "moderniser", masking a failure by his party fully to modernise on ethnic minorities at a grassroots level, even in areas that are highly ethnically diverse. In Birmingham, for example, Tory losses at the May local elections could at least in part be explained by the all-white set of councillors in place for those elections. In the Commons, there are only 11 Tory MPs from ethnic minorities, up from two before the 2010 general election. The continued failure of the Tories to connect with non-white voters is a problem that has been discussed by the party's top strategists.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...warsi-jeremy-hunt-race-religion?newsfeed=true


 
You should have a look at Torygraph blogs about Warsi as well as some of the [racist]comments.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2012)

agricola said:


> It might be double standards, but its also very possible that all Hunt did was what he was told to do by Cameron. What Warsi did is something that is rather more easy to prove as misconduct, or at least harder to cover up.


 
*If* you take Moustafa's account as truthful. Moustafa does, however, have a few grudges against Warsi, especially as regards C.A.N., so his account, although opportune, may end up causing the Tories more harm than good if they grab hold of it too eagerly.

Here's hoping.


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> That's all well and good but there is a strong odour of double standards here and I get the feeling that you're making excuses for Hunt and, ultimately, for Cameron.


 
Oh it might be double standards, but what I was trying to point out was that the whole way the ministerial code is written would tend to suggest that it was designed to prevent ministers being investigated (under the code at least) for carrying out the wishes of the PM - since Hunt appears to have done his masters bidding, it would make no more sense investigating him for a breach of the code than it would for Blair to have investigated Straw for the whole rendition saga.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> Warsi's wrongdoing is a lot easier to prove, plus of course its not as if Cameron is personally involved in what Warsi is alleged to have done.


 
This.

Plus, chucking Warsi to the wolves might possibly strengthen Cameron's hand re. Hunt, in the sense that he can use it to argue against criticisms that he protects his supporters from investigation.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2012)

If Baroness Warsi has her political career terminated she will have another career option. No I don't mean Law which she has already spent some time practising. I mean cricket. Coming from Yorkshire she is entitled to play for Yorkshire Cricket Club, and being descended from Pakistani parents she is bound to love the game doubly.

The only thing is you have to play by the rules in cricket.


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If Baroness Warsi has her political career terminated she will have another career option. No I don't mean Law which she has already spent some time practising. I mean cricket. Coming from Yorkshire she is entitled to play for Yorkshire Cricket Club, and being descended from Pakistani parents she is bound to love the game doubly.
> 
> The only thing is you have to play by the rules in cricket.


Laws


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2012)

Santino said:


> Laws


Just when you thought it was safe to go on the pitch.

I was wanting to use the phrase 'play by the rules' because it has a ring to it even if they are laws really.


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2012)

Ironically, playing by the rules (literally) is not cricket (literally).

Although playing by the rules (figuratively) is cricket (figuratively).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 6, 2012)

agricola said:


> Oh it might be double standards, but what I was trying to point out was that the whole way the ministerial code is written would tend to suggest that it was designed to prevent ministers being investigated (under the code at least) for carrying out the wishes of the PM - since Hunt appears to have done his masters bidding, it would make no more sense investigating him for a breach of the code than it would for Blair to have investigated Straw for the whole rendition saga.


Fair enough, blue.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 6, 2012)

She's referred herself to the Standards Commissioner.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2012)

Santino said:


> Laws


 
A different reason entirely;







The original pioneer of coalition cabinet resignations/sackings.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont like her but appears on the nearly sane level of god botherers.
 So possibly worth something.
  The pakistani muslim community seem to have some spectacular issues coping with life in 21st uk or in pakistan for that matter 
     Non muslims have little to add to the solutions due to accusations of racism or ignorance plus our communitys history of going overseas and bombing the crap out of them   its cultural innit not all expeditory warfare is carried out by white people.
 Just most of it 
     Due to the nature of ethnic minoritys being a minority and the commons not being particularly representative.
  Having the likes of warsi enobled is possibly the best that can be done at the moment.
   Still think shes odious though.


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2012)

likesfish said:


> I dont like her but appears on the nearly sane level of god botherers.
> So possibly worth something.
> The pakistani muslim community seem to have some spectacular issues coping with life in 21st uk or in pakistan for that matter
> Non muslims have little to add to the solutions due to accusations of racism or ignorance plus our communitys history of going overseas and bombing the crap out of them  its cultural innit not all expeditory warfare is carried out by white people.
> ...


 
WTF?


----------



## likesfish (Jun 7, 2012)

We need some brown people in goverment who are not too fucking insane.
 They are not going to get voted in anytime soon.
 So shoving a few in the house of lords is the best we can do.

Its shit but thats life warsi is still horrible but better than no warsi


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 7, 2012)

So what you're saying is that the British government sees the need to have a few token BME people in the Commons and the Lords to placate the BME people in the population?


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> So what you're saying is that the British government sees the need to have a few token BME people in the Commons and the Lords to placate the BME people in the population?


Not only that, it's literally the best we can do.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes 9% of the uk population is bme so even in a perfect world.
 Bme issues are going to struggle at national level taken into account there is not one BME issue or community.
   Giving the UK inability to even get enough women into the commons.
 Tokenism is always going to be an issue 92% of the population is white.

Making an effort is better than nothing I'm not excatly sure How 65 mps of bme would effect much change even if they all agreed on something?u


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2012)

Who cares? Muslim Pakistanis struggle to live in the 21st century anyway.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2012)

likesfish said:


> We need some brown people in goverment who are not too fucking insane.


 
Tony Blair's a sort of orangey shade of brown these days, and he has a fairly strong Conservative policy back catalogue.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 7, 2012)

stavros said:


> Tony Blair's a sort of orangey shade of brown these days, and he has a fairly strong Conservative policy back catalogue.



NOT TOO FUCKING INSANE  daft cunt thinks he some sort of peace envoy to the middle east delusional bastard.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 7, 2012)

Santino said:


> Who cares? Muslim Pakistanis struggle to live in the 21st century anyway.



Unfortunatly theres a load of them living here so unless we are going to deport them en mass making them feel they are part of the uk s probably a good idea.
  Or we  could go for genocide and ethnic cleansing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2012)

likesfish said:


> NOT TOO FUCKING INSANE daft cunt thinks he some sort of peace envoy to the middle east delusional bastard.


 
Good point. His audition to be UN Secretary General/Pope/both continues.


----------



## elbows (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like she has survived:

*The Conservative Party says its co-chairman Baroness Warsi has been cleared of allegations she wrongly claimed Parliamentary expenses.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18998841


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 26, 2012)

> "His report and the report by Sir Alex Allan - two independent inquiries - have now drawn a line under these matters and my only focus now will be to get on with my job."


Don't ya mean keeping you job? 

She'll be lost it what will be a massive reshuffle come September.


----------

